# Cabelas lifts 5 box limit on Centerfire



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just making my Sunday run and they have lifted the 5 box max on centerfire ammo. Just thought it would be good news to share.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I keep hearing things are getting better our local Cal Ranch even has AR's in the rack for weeks now. Ammo in this area is still tight a lot of that comes from California's proposed new ammo restrictions sending people across the state line to buy.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd still look for ammo problems between now and years end. Most of CA's crap won't reach the oscillating device till 12/31/13 and it's going to be noticed well in advanced.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I should note that everything in the other free states should be better than usual next time this year. Once they make CA difficult to sell into the supply should build up in the free states.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn, I was in Cabela's last night looking for powder. I didn't even venture over to the ammo aisles.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Looking at the sites I have bought ammo from the prices seem to be dropping pretty steadily, haven't gone to a gun show/stores lately to look at the state of the gun prices.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's getting better here in Idaho...I bought a couple of boxes of CCI mini mags last week, sure they were a bit more expensive than they would normally be (a buck a box more) yet not anywhere near the scalper prices they were at the height of the panic. There is .223 for sale and components are starting to comeback. We still have a ways to go but still nice to see the ammo situation improving. Yeaaaah!


----------

